
NoMansSky: Update 1.3, Atlas Rises - based2
http://www.nomanssky.com/atlas-rises-update/
======
Jare
After being massively in love with the original game (first Steam game I get
100% achievements), I just started a new save. So far it feels mostly the same
amazing and self-guided experience, just a bit deeper, so I'm not people who
hated it at launch will change their minds now.

I hope the current coop "lite" gives way to true synchronous coop. If that
happens, I think I might never play another game, ever. ;)

------
inopinatus
The game is very substantially changed since release. Indeed each revision of
the last few months has invalidated more of the information you'll find in
online game guides from commercial sources, and with this update I'd say most
of them are either entirely irrelevant or downright misleading.

No Man's Sky is now in a sort of no-man's-land between "interesting tech demo"
and "full blown video game". This new update has many new features but also
myriad new bugs. It's clearly still a work in progress.

What's interesting, and unusual, is that developer has continued to work, as
though the first release was really more the start of an "early access"
series. Hard to believe they've made significant money from the drip of sales
since.

~~~
aguilarm
It appears that they used the massive influx of capital they got from the hype
pre-launch to continue building their vision that was entirely too big to
deliver in any timely manner. They might be able to turn this around riding
that into something that generates enough interest to continue to make plenty.

Putting it on sale on steam has it back at the top, which is actually kind of
incredible considering the launch outrage.

The hype wasn't for nothing, people are craving the kind of game that was
described before this launched. This is potentially Minecraft all over again.

------
azm1
After the massive faux-pas with release I see huge potential in this game
although I never played it..

------
tiglionabbit
> Glitches allow travelers to explore the universe together

So it's actually going to have multiplayer? Actually what does this even mean?

~~~
maplechori
from the patch notes it says they are the first steps to accomplish that.

~~~
Pica_soO
I so do not envy the engineer who is pressured into hooking what is
essentially two procedural generators, with the possibility for a alteration
overlay together. If one mad guy alters a whole solar system into planet lava
smileys..., how do you pack and transfer that information history on top of
that, in real time...

~~~
cgb223
Why not just have one procedural generator for both players and send changes
to and from a server where they both pull from?

~~~
Pica_soO
The story goes something like this- they in fact have the same procedural
generator. Both work upon the same key- thus mountains and everything is in
the same place, provided they use the same hardware or the code is protected
against floating point deviations.

The problem is- where do you begin and end with that? If a player can modify a
world, basically, every change has to be distributed.. you have a sort of
highres minecraft on your hands. Without originally being intended to be this.
How do you sync it, if multiple players join and merge a universe?

~~~
je_bailey
I would have thought something along the lines of an acyclic graph ala git.

------
digitalsin
I only started playing it last night for the first time. Really awesome game
and I'm having a blast.

------
Cozumel
The portal system looks an awful lot like Stargates. I traded in my copy
though, I don't know if it's worth getting again for this?

~~~
based2
They need an Obelisk Gate.

------
nfriedly
This might be a weird question, but does anyone know if the GOG version of the
game has proper Steam Controller support yet?

~~~
oelmekki
I play the GOG version with steam controller, but I'm a bit of an edge case. I
play on linux, installed the GOG version through PlayOnLinux (thus playing it
through wine), and I made a launcher in steam so that I can use the steam
controller with it (anything you create a launcher for, even an emulator or
nethack, gets steam controller support for free). Even if you're not on linux,
you can do the same : just create a launcher ("add non steam game") to launch
the GOG game.

Even then, though, it does not qualify as "proper support" if this means
"native support". It's just like using steam controller for any game that has
no controller support : you configure it to emulate keyboard and mouse (but
it's still a good experience for NMS, once done).

~~~
nfriedly
Yea, I know you can configure it, but by "proper", I mean that it is
automatically configured, and that the buttons can automatically change their
action depending on the context. I believe it works this way in the Steam
version of the game, but when I tried a few months back, it didn't work that
way in the GOG version.

------
maplechori
60% off

~~~
nfriedly
For reference, the sale is not on the "official" buy now link - its at GOG &
Steam, making the game $23.99:

[https://www.gog.com/game/no_mans_sky](https://www.gog.com/game/no_mans_sky)

[http://store.steampowered.com/app/275850/No_Mans_Sky/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/275850/No_Mans_Sky/)

~~~
cwyers
It's also on sale for the PS4:

[https://store.playstation.com/#!/en-us/games/no-
man's-sky/ci...](https://store.playstation.com/#!/en-us/games/no-
man's-sky/cid=UP2034-CUSA04841_00-NMSDIGITAL000001)

------
cwyers
Wait, how did this threat get flagged?

~~~
sctb
I'm not sure why users flagged this, but we've turned them off for now.

